# This past weekend video



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Thought ya'll might want to check out my latest concoction. I'm calling it Success & The Set Up. Reason is we had great success but the deer set me up doing what deer do:slimer:. This one is a little different. All critics are welcome. http://www.youtube.com/user/TXBucksnort


----------



## yazoomike (Aug 31, 2006)

Cool video.. Thought I was watching the Outdoor Channel there for a minute but no commercials.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

You must be after a spot on the Outdoors Channel, you gettn pretty good at this stuff, NICE shot on the cow with the blunt....WW


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Good going Bucksnort! I enjoyed the video.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

wet dreams said:


> You must be after a spot on the Outdoors Channel, you gettn pretty good at this stuff, NICE shot on the cow with the blunt....WW


I've always wondered about shooting a cow with a blunt. I know that a wrist rocket and ball bearings don't phase them.

I'll pick up some blunts today!!

Great video Snort!!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

wtg...thats a good idea with the blunt...but i kinda like seeing you run out there to chase the cows off lol great video to


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks for the comments guys. The blunt is fun. Gives you a chance to practice on a live animal and the target area is huge(grin). It didn't work though. They came right back however, getting out of the stand and chasing them off did. Problem was I probably chased everything else off too but those darn cows were camping out.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

*Funny Bunt Story*

Funny Blunt Story:

I have not shot any in while, but we used to do it all the time. Like said; it is great practice.

One morning a buddy was who was new to bow hunting was having some problems with an ol'e cow...she just wouldn't leave. At that time the heard was pretty wild, they had just come across West Matagorda Bay and had rarely even seen humans, so it was checking him out.

Like said we have been doing it for years and this guy decides he's going to "thump" this one...his first. Well he takes aim and releases...he hits the cow right where he wanted. The only thing was he aimed right between the eyes...blunt of course penetrated the skull. So when the cow left the area it had three horns instead of two! h: One was a long Unicorn type horn!

Luckily the cow was never seen again, especially with the arrow still in place. It just so happened the herd could not stand all the parasites at their new home and many, many died shortly after the move. The rancher regularly shot the ones that he found near death or doing poorly. Most he shot between the eye with pistol...

Well we found one of the first cow skulls the rancher had to shoot and hung it in camp with one of the guys arrows in it. We all had a big laugh...well almost all of us...his wife flipped out about our joke...she still hates me!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Thats a funny joke right there. Woman doesn't have a sense of humor does she? LOL


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Good video....did that cow try to jump the string?


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I have not seen the video yet, as I am at work...but thought I would give my opinion on shooting animals you don't intend to kill with a blunt.

I am not telling you guys what to do. We all make our own decisions and go by our personal ethics and standards. I don't shoot animals with blunts anymore. I know that 99 times out of a 100, no serious damage will be done, but it's that one rare time that scares me. The one where a blunt penetrates the skin, breaks a rib, or hits an eye.

I will say this, I use to run a few cattle, and if I found out a hunter on my property had been blunting my animals...he would be asked to remove his gear and never come back. Now, if I felt like blunting my own cattle, and I did feel that way often, then it is my own risk and not an issue.

Just my opinion.


----------



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

Nice Job - still can't believe you shot the cow!!!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Chunky said:


> I have not seen the video yet, as I am at work...but thought I would give my opinion on shooting animals you don't intend to kill with a blunt.
> 
> I am not telling you guys what to do. We all make our own decisions and go by our personal ethics and standards. I don't shoot animals with blunts anymore. I know that 99 times out of a 100, no serious damage will be done, but it's that one rare time that scares me. The one where a blunt penetrates the skin, breaks a rib, or hits an eye.
> 
> ...


Chunky, my rancher told me to shoot the blunts at them. I would not have done it if he would not have told me so. In fact he is the one that suggested it. I really don't see a problem with shooting them in the shoulder or the hind end. BTW, that blunt did not hurt that cow one bit. It ran a little ways, stopped and went back to standing under my feeder.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I am glad you had permission. I know that cattle take unbelieveable knocks when going in squeeze shoots and corals. I know how tuff they are. I know you are right... I am always very careful with someone else's property. Besides, I am not that good of a shot, might miss the whole cow and how would I live that down.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Chunky said:


> . Besides, I am not that good of a shot, might miss the whole cow and how would I live that down.


Yeah right. LOL. Just don't show us the video. Rest assured I'm smart enough not to jeopardize my relationship with our rancher. He is a great guy and probably the best man I have ever leased from. I have no intentions of making him mad. I'm headed back out tommorow for a long one. I need some meat so hopefully I will come back with a full ice-chest.(and plenty of footage):biggrin:


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

Buck. Is your place out of sabinal on the way to concan? I see a sign every time Im headed to my place in Rio Frio. Just remember the bucksnort sign on the highway.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

WillfishforFood said:


> Buck. Is your place out of sabinal on the way to concan? I see a sign every time Im headed to my place in Rio Frio. Just remember the bucksnort sign on the highway.


Nope. but, he passes that sign on the way to the ranch. Come on Snort, post the picture!!


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

I always thought it was a great sign on the road. Also does this mean thats where he stole his name from. hahah


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

WillfishforFood said:


> I always thought it was a great sign on the road. Also does this mean thats where he stole his name from. hahah


LOL, Several have stolen my handle.....


----------

